# What is best method for introducing a rescue parakeet



## MedicGirl (Dec 18, 2017)

Co-worker found a yellow bird on their porch middle of winter caught it with shoe box (was weak from the cold so it couldnt fly) brought inside and contacted me. I have the bird now. I already have 2 parakeets this one appears to be Lutino and mature. I clipped the wings cause it got lose in my house and last thing I need is it flying into a wall and injuring itself. I also treated for mites and lice. So I have what I believe are a male and a female already without nesting material that have been together 1 year and they do well together. I believe the Lutino might be a female. Would it be ok to have 2 females with 1 male in one cage? And how do I go about putting them together so they will accept the new one? All advice is appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm so glad you were able to rescue the little one and s/he seems to be in good health! :thumbsup:

You're going to need to quarantine the new bird right away, for at least a month. Budgies are very good at hiding illnesses and since this little one has just come from the outdoors, it's especially important that you don't let him/her come into contact with your birds for another 40 days in order for all hidden illnesses to be ruled out as well as to let him/her settle into your home  Have you looked for its owners at all?

https://www.talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295153-quarantine-necessary.html

When the time comes to introduce them, you can let them play out of their cages together in order to judge the flock dynamics. If it seems like they all get along wonderfully and they start going into a cage together, etc. then they may do well in a large enough cage together. However, it's perfectly fine to house them separately, your male-female pair and the female in her own cage, but in the same room, and letting them play under supervision. It can be difficult keeping odd numbered budgies of different genders in one cage with regards to flock dynamics, but on the other hand, many members have birds who have worked things out and get on quite well  Ultimately, after a slow introduction, it's going to be up to them if they'd all like to live together. 

I hope that helps!

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! The budgie articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) have all the information you need to stay updated on everything. If you have any questions after reading through things, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help.

Cheers, and we hope to meet your budgies soon! hoto:

:wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

StarlingWings has give you perfect advice. :thumbup:

If you have pictures of your budgies that you'd like to share, we'd love to "meet" them!. 

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## MedicGirl (Dec 18, 2017)

Not sure if 3rd birds pic posted. The solid yellow is the rescue.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

